# 2019 National Garden Railway Convention Updates



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We are finally getting our newsletter together. For those who are interested in getting updates on the 2019 National Garden Railway Convention in Portland, Oregon, you can visit our web page at NGRC2019.org and follow the "Get Updates" links and subscribe. Newsletters will follow as I can get to them. There will be travel information, local interest, previews of layouts on tour and other (hopefully) useful information.


See you in Portland in 2019 at the 35th National Garden Railway Convention!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2018 NGRC in Atlanta is now in the history books. I hope everyone had a good time. With a number of family members graduating, we were unable to attend.


With Atlanta fresh in your minds, any comments, questions, suggestions, etc. for the 2019 NGRC in Portland are welcome. You can ask here or drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll get it to the right person.


Great to hear that Nashville has stepped up for 2020, so Portland won't be the last Convention after all.


Remember, registration opens at Noon PDT, August 30th, 2018. There are a number of events including 4449 cab rides and the charter Willamette Shore Trolley rides that will have limited availability, so be sure to register right away.


_*See you in Portland in 2019!*_


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael & Sharon,
I want to thank all those that came to Atlanta for the 2018 convention. The Georgia Garden Railway Society enjoyed hosting the event and showing off some of our garden railroads. I would like to wish the 2019 convention host good luck for there event! I plan to attend the 2019 convention and hope to see many of the new friend I met in Atlanta there.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Reply to Atlanta and 2018 Team. Job well done. From the SF Bay Area those of us whom attended we thank you for your hospitality and efforts. My wife and I had to cut our visit to three days during which we truly enjoyed ourselves. Great job.


To the Portland Group, we known from previous history your group will put on a great convention and we will be making the trip north. 

Mike and Anne


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Mike & Anne. Several of us from Georgia are already planning a trip to Portland. I know that will be a great convention.


----------

